# California sycamore-will it take to a router/planer well?



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Oct 13, 2010)

I did a search on the net and did not find whether this sycamore will tool well. I've read about white sycamore, but our sycamore has a red tint. I poured some water on a cut piece and then proceeded to quickly take the best pieces off the firewood pile!!!!

A beautiful red color. I'd like to make something with it.

The sycamore I have is still green. So I'm planning on cutting the pieces on a bandsaw. Letting it dry and then work them.

Any experience with sycamore welcomed.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 15, 2010)

The red goes away when Sycamore dries. It resists splitting and there is very little splintering compared to ash, oak or douglas fir. Here are 2 pieces carved from Sycamore. The first was still green, the second was very dry. 

Slabs/boards will warp some when drying but not terribly. Still, it's worth tying or weighing them down. 

As for the "California" part, I wouldn't know because I'm boycotting California until they take care of their willful civil rights violations and allow the good citizens to protect themselves.  


http://woodhacker.com/images/colt-2.jpg 
http://woodhacker.com/images/porpoise-2_sycamore.jpg


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Oct 15, 2010)

No worries on my end homes on Califas

Nice carving. 

I'll cut the slabs thicker for some of that warp. And then tool.

The red tint is gnarly to say the least.


----------



## rain ball (Oct 20, 2010)

twoclones said:


> As for the "California" part, I wouldn't know because I'm boycotting California until they take care of their willful civil rights violations and allow the good citizens to protect themselves.



LOL, I went to an arms dealer to order a handgun yesterday. The guy had to make a phone call to order my gun and when she asked him where we were located he said,"The comunist republic of California." I laughed my head off when he said that.


----------

